

Morgan Freeman: Movie Pirates Have Tiny, Useless Penises - striking
http://torrentfreak.com/morgan-freeman-movie-pirates-have-tiny-useless-penises-141214/

======
cafard
Sorry, Morgan. One of the most hard-charging young Lotharios I ever worked
with saw "New Jack City" several times the weekend it opened, mostly on
bootleg copies.

